# The hurricane in my house.... (Lots of pictures!)



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

She goes by the name: Storm.

While waiting out tropical storm Isaac....








































































































































"What did the five fingers say to the face?!.... SLAP!"










































Round 2 coming soon!


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

Lmao nice pics! We are also awaiting the arrival of Isaac. I'm wondering how insane Bella is going to be after being cooped up in the house for a few days (hopefully not longer). 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

...Zira joined the fun









































































"These bitches are crazy ma"


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like 10 minutes of fun was had by all! They are really cute together, but do they tear your house apart if you aren't supervising at all times?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

The second round of pictures answered my question! Seriously though...they are cute together. The "little sister" gets put in her place, but I think she could dish it out all day if she were allowed.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Scarlettsmom said:


> Looks like 10 minutes of fun was had by all! They are really cute together, but do they tear your house apart if you aren't supervising at all times?


Lol, They were out for a few hours together. Everyone had a blast! And yes, when Storm is out I do NOT take my eyes off of her.... she's definitely takes after her name!  My two are pretty well behaved, but Duke is the only one trusted for long periods of time.



dgray said:


> Lmao nice pics! We are also awaiting the arrival of Isaac. I'm wondering how insane Bella is going to be after being cooped up in the house for a few days (hopefully not longer).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thanks! We had to do something to get everyone's energy out! They were going insane!

Good luck to you guys during the storm!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Scarlettsmom said:


> The second round of pictures answered my question! Seriously though...they are cute together. The "little sister" gets put in her place, but I think she could dish it out all day if she were allowed.


Oh yeah! She doesn't take any crap from the older two! She actually runs the show here. Very dominant female! The older two don't let her get too over the top though.... and we do have crate breaks when she does.  They are hilarious to watch play though!


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a questions. But let me not be rude and say first and foremost what a gorgeous family you have there!! and I love the name Storm!! Does Storm always have a leash on? and what is the point/ benefit of this? is it for training purposes?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We're about to get some of the storm [Isaac] since we're so close to LA. I would much rather have your Storm come to visit


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

wink-_-wink said:


> I have a questions. But let me not be rude and say first and foremost what a gorgeous family you have there!! and I love the name Storm!! Does Storm always have a leash on? and what is the point/ benefit of this? is it for training purposes?


Thank you. 

The purpose of the leash is for quick and easy corrections/redirection and also an easy way to catch her when needed. She's only 4 months old, so she likes to get into things and cause trouble... and her recall is not very reliable yet. She doesn't always have it on, but especially when all 3 are out, it's the best way for us to keep her safe and allow her to learn what I expect from her. It makes puppy raising a lot easier and safer for everyone. It's a good little trick I learned from my grandmother when I was a kid. She used to breed/train/show Akitas, and used this technique on her pups she raised. 




Stosh said:


> We're about to get some of the storm [Isaac] since we're so close to LA. I would much rather have your Storm come to visit


Lol! We've got both here at the moment! Everyone's going a bit nutty... but, they had fun and I got a good laugh. Made today a bit better! 

Good luck with Isaac.... Hopefully there's no damage and he runs through the states quick and painless! He's taking his time to pass FL though...


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

When do you start doing that? Hero is only 10 weeks (tomorrow) so he really isn't getting into much, he comes out of the crate plays with to toys, annoys the cats and then he is ready to nap, he has no recall cuz he doesnt know his name yet lol but were working on that, he also hates the leach because he knows it means we are going outside and he isn't to fond of that... All thing I figure he will outgrow. Seems I have a new question/issue every day


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

wink-_-wink said:


> When do you start doing that? Hero is only 10 weeks (tomorrow) so he really isn't getting into much, he comes out of the crate plays with to toys, annoys the cats and then he is ready to nap, he has no recall cuz he doesnt know his name yet lol but were working on that, he also hates the leach because he knows it means we are going outside and he isn't to fond of that... All thing I figure he will outgrow. Seems I have a new question/issue every day


I start when I first get them. She was on a leash day one (9weeks old). It gets them used to the leash and the pressure of having it on them. I usually have a leash with no loop at the end (or a horse lead rope) so it doesn't get caught on anything... however, Storm has destroyed them.... so, we use this one for now. Since I have my eyes on her every second she's out, I'm not concerned. But, I wouldn't suggest leaving anything on them when you aren't watching.

My suggestion would be to get a nylon, small dog leash and cut the loop or get a light horse lead rope. Leave it on him and play with him as normal, lots of praise and fun! He'll get used to things pretty quick and that will give you a leg up on his Zoomies once he gets a bit more active. Right now, being so young... he's probably not too bad to catch and follow.... but once he reaches 3+ months... you'll have a whole 'nother dog on your hands! lol!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

boy, you wasnt kidding pic heavy  Great pictures!!!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Loneforce said:


> boy, you wasnt kidding pic heavy  Great pictures!!!!


Haha... yeah, I know .... we were stuck inside all day and there wasn't anything on TV worth watching. My SO was at work... I had the day off (and plans were ruined by the weather). All added together with the dogs going crazy.... I played with them and my camera instead. We missed training this weekend also, so there's lots of antsy animals here today.

And thank you!!


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice looking pak you have there!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

bigd3077 said:


> Nice looking pak you have there!


Thank you! They are a bunch of crazy monsters! :wub:


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Oh yes someone was bored at home today- lol Love the pics as usual- I need to get my camera out and take pics of Dooney with Karma. I wish Karma was more, whats the word I'm looking for..... confident? in playing with Dooney and Achilles. You needed a 4th dog today- you should have taken Karma too- lolololol.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Very cute! Duke looks like he can't wait for her to leave. :rofl:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she looks so angelic, yeah right, a little hellion! trouble maker, thats what id call her. Well its a good thing she is so adorable


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Oh yes someone was bored at home today- lol Love the pics as usual- I need to get my camera out and take pics of Dooney with Karma. I wish Karma was more, whats the word I'm looking for..... confident? in playing with Dooney and Achilles. You needed a 4th dog today- you should have taken Karma too- lolololol.


HAHAHA! No way on earth would I EVER condemn myself to such torture!!! 

Three young GSDs is MORE then enough here.... :crazy:



Cassidy's Mom said:


> Very cute! Duke looks like he can't wait for her to leave. :rofl:


Oh yeah.. lol! I think he's ready to hand her over.  He's a good boy and handles everything in stride... his expressions say it for him though! 



[email protected] said:


> she looks so angelic, yeah right, a little hellion! trouble maker, thats what id call her. Well its a good thing she is so adorable


You've got that right! She is most certainly not in any way, shape, or form... innocent or angelic! lol! She is a hellion! Trouble was her name for the first 2 weeks I had her! She'll be great on the field though.... so for now... we're just trying to get through the next year with some sanity!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

LOVE the pics!!! Isn't it great when they play and wrestle! I love when our 3 all play and wrestle together! I can't seem to get good playing pics though when my guys play! I love all the flying jump ones! Beautiful and stunning pack you have!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Gilly1331 said:


> LOVE the pics!!! Isn't it great when they play and wrestle! I love when our 3 all play and wrestle together! I can't seem to get good playing pics though when my guys play! I love all the flying jump ones! Beautiful and stunning pack you have!


Thank you!

I agree, it's hilarious to watch them all play and wrestle around! They are very vocal and it looks absolutely horrifying if you didn't know any better. When all three get into it, it's a good form of entertainment!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful babies, I would put Storm as a category I.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Beautiful babies, I would put Storm as a category I.


For now... though, she's gaining size and speed rapidly... I fear she may be up to a category 3 soon!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Storm is feisty w/ attitude...I like her!!


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Loved your pics. Your dogs are beautiful and made me laugh. You could make a little book with captions


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Great pics. Is the puppy yours too?


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Great pics. It made me laugh.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

hahaha! loved looking at these pictures


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Storm is feisty w/ attitude...I like her!!


Definitely! That's Storm! She was picked from 3 females... and that's why I liked her so much. She is a firecracker!! Awesome pup! Not an easy dog though! Can't wait to get her on the field and working.



Midnight12 said:


> Loved your pics. Your dogs are beautiful and made me laugh. You could make a little book with captions


Thank you! They are so goofy, it's hard to not catch a funny picture! I should put some captions on a few of these... These guys are hilarious! 



Gharrissc said:


> Great pics. Is the puppy yours too?


Thank you! She's my training foster. I'm raising/training her for my Schutzhund trainer. She's a sporting prospect and a possible breeding prospect (obviously depending on how she titles and health checks.). She's got a lot going for her! :wub:


----------

